# MF 1020 Radiator Cap



## George L (May 12, 2010)

My Mf 1020 dibbles water out the over flow hose while using the tractor if I run it more than a hour it will start blowing stream out the hose I ve never had to add over a quart of water. I do not think it has the correct cap it has a 09 stamped on the cap. The cap is old the rubber is dry. Do anyone know what cap I need. Thanks


----------

